# Transfert des données de iMac PPC G4 vers Mac mini Intel



## kvadrato (25 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai enfin pu remplacer mon vieux Mac (iMac PowerPC G4 800Mhz - OS  10.3.9 - 2x256 Mo SDRAM - ATA 55,9 Go) par un MacMini (2GHzIntel Core 2  duo - OS 10.8.5 - 4 Go 1067 MHz DDR3).
Je voudrais maintenant récupérer le maximum de données qu se trouvent dans l'ancien.
Je  pensais qu'en reliant les 2 machines avec un câble Ethernet ça serait  facile. Mais l'assistant de migration du MacMini ne trouve aucun autre  ordinateur ! ...
Est-ce normal ?  
Y a-t-il un autre moyen simple pour récupérer mes fichiers vers le nouveau Mac ?

D'autre part quel est le meilleur moyen pour "vider" au maximum l'iMac avant de le remettre à un éventuel utilisateur ?

Avec mes remerciements anticipés pour votre aide,


----------



## ntx (25 Novembre 2013)

Il faut connecter les deux machines par un câble FW avec ton vieil iMac démarré en mode target.
Ou tu démontes le DD et tu le mets dans un boîtier externe que tu branches sur ta nouvelle machine.


kvadrato a dit:


> D'autre part quel est le meilleur moyen pour "vider" au maximum l'iMac avant de le remettre à un éventuel utilisateur ?


Formate le DD et réinstalle l'OS d'origine puis les mises à jour jusqu'à la version la plus récente possible.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2013)

bienvenue

t'as pas lu ca?
OS*X*: migration de données à partir d?un autre ordinateur Mac exécutant Mountain*Lion ou version antérieure

surtout la *FIN *!
*(Informations supplémentaires)*
 migration des *anciens OS  n'est PAS *prise en charge par les methodes de l'assistant de migration

faut passer
 soit par firewire ( et target mode) si  les deux sont équipés 
soit par le partage et copie à la main

et dans certains cas ca ne suffira pas forcement 
(carnet et mail par exemple)
dans ces cas faut exporter et importer
--
edit
partiellement grilled


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2013)

kvadrato a dit:


> Transfert des données de iMac PPC G4 vers Mac mini Intel



Lorsque j'ai transféré (début octobre dernier) les données de cet iMac G4 :





Vers le nouveau Mac Mini de ma fille (d'occaze, un C2D à 1,83 Ghz de 2007), j'ai employé un câble Firewire et démarré l'iMac en mode "target", je n'ai eu ensuite qu'à actionner l'assistant migration, et tout s'est passé sans la moindre anicroche.


----------



## kvadrato (25 Novembre 2013)

Grand merci pour toutes ces réponses rapides et complètes.
Je vais donc acheter un câble FireWire et suivre vos indications.
Je me retournerai vers vous si j'ai un autre problème.


----------



## KERRIA (7 Décembre 2013)

perso, j'ai toujours fait ainsi et jamais eu un échec....


----------

